# Finished ABV % For Finished Limoncello



## fsa46 (Mar 24, 2020)

What ABV % are you finishing your Limoncello at ?


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 24, 2020)

fsa46 said:


> What ABV % are you finishing your Limoncello at ?



I can answer that, for me. No clue. Never worried enough to figure it out.


----------



## CDrew (Mar 24, 2020)

30%

That's my go to.


----------



## fsa46 (Mar 25, 2020)

CDrew said:


> 30%
> 
> That's my go to.



Thanks CD.

After doing a search, ( which I should have done first ), it seems most shoot for the 30% also.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Mar 26, 2020)

30% or a bit lower, maybe 27%


----------



## Venatorscribe (Mar 27, 2020)

I aim for around 20%. It preserves the subtle mellow flavours and the sudden hit of alc doesn't blast my contacts off my eye balls. Keeping it a bit lower gives you an opportunity for a second or third glass ...( small )


----------



## Mike Parisi (Mar 27, 2020)

30% never kept me from a second glass.  But the glasses are small all the time. But I get what you are saying.

Edit: Out of curiosity, I checked out the limoncellos at Total Wine and More. Just about all of them were between 25% and 30% ABV.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 31, 2020)

Another option with stronger limoncello is to cut it with seltzer when serving to make a spritzer. [Or with any ABV limoncello]


----------



## FXibley (Apr 4, 2020)

my uncle does about 30%, 3 bottles from a 1/5 of 95% everclear


----------

